# Monster jacks on Carillon Beach



## Frank 4 (May 22, 2017)

I was throwing Kastmaster XL's with a Daiwa Lexa HD 400 XS-P w/ Boca bearings, Kastking 40# high viz yellow braid and a 40# mono leader set on a Abu Garcia Veritas 8' rod. Caught these a day apart. This was the week of 5/6-5/13. Brother in law and I also landed a dozen or so great size Blues casting over the old submerged pier. HAD A BLAST!!!


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

nice work!
KBueno


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2017)

Awesome! They are a lot of fun!


----------

